# Diamonds on a shirt...



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to know if anyone knows a way to set diamonds in a t-shirt? I have no clue where to start. I figure it would be a little different compared to setting rhinestones. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Kisache said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone knows a way to set diamonds in a t-shirt? I have no clue where to start. I figure it would be a little different compared to setting rhinestones. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


When you say you want to set "diamonds" on a tee- but not rhinestones... can you provide a few more details as to what you need done?


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

lifestar said:


> When you say you want to set "diamonds" on a tee- but not rhinestones... can you provide a few more details as to what you need done?


You just said it yourself. "diamonds but not rhinestones". I want to put real diamonds on my shirt. Not some lab created diamonds or swarovski crystals.


----------



## hectic (Oct 3, 2007)

wow and I thought 50 dollars for a T shirt was insane, I can't imagine how much that would cost...


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

hectic said:


> wow and I thought 50 dollars for a T shirt was insane, I can't imagine how much that would cost...


Haha yeah I couldn't imagine the actual cost of making this shirt if I didn't have all the connections that I have. My business parter's cousin lives right under Ludacris here in Atlanta. (Mind you that she is a very beautiful persian girl) He has invited her up to his oenthouse suite many of times and she's actually agreed to go up there and pitch it for us. So we are going to make something one off and unique. Nothing too flashy with a million damonds, but a nice diamond accent. 

We're using real diamonds because my uncle is a jeweler overseas and he has more inventory than he can really get rid of so he's actually sending my business partner back with plenty of diamonds when he comes back from the middle east. My uncle pushes a lot of diamonds and he still has crazy inventory. So now I just need to put it all together and want to know what the best way to go about doing all of this.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

If you are going to use real diamonds, I would say the best way to attach them with be with metal backings.

Most higher end shirts use the metal backing to to secure rhinestones, and are very reliable. But is very tedious and time consuming.

Flat back diamonds, metal backings, and you are all set. Send me a free sample.


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

paulo said:


> If you are going to use real diamonds, I would say the best way to attach them with be with metal backings.
> 
> Most higher end shirts use the metal backing to to secure rhinestones, and are very reliable. But is very tedious and time consuming.
> 
> Flat back diamonds, metal backings, and you are all set. Send me a free sample.


 
See I figured I would have to have a little setting for it. I used to work in jewlery back in the day so I know the basics of diamonds. I was figuring on using .1 or .2 sized dimaonds. Now where you have me thinking is "flat back" diamonds. What the heck are those and where do I get them? haha

I figure it will be tedious and time consuming but I'm only making ONE. It's for a very important client, so I don't mind spending time on making it if it will eventually get my name out there. (hopefully)


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Kisache said:


> Now where you have me thinking is "flat back" diamonds. What the heck are those and where do I get them?


Not sure, because I don't know of anyone using actual diamonds for their shirts. The back of the diamond or any type of crystal will have to be flat against the shirt you are creating, or else they would somewhat stick out, and even be uncomfortable when wearing the shirt.


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

paulo said:


> Not sure, because I don't know of anyone using actual diamonds for their shirts. The back of the diamond or any type of crystal will have to be flat against the shirt you are creating, or else they would somewhat stick out, and even be uncomfortable when wearing the shirt.


Haha yeah thats what I was figuring. That would suck to have diamonds sticking you in the chest.  

How are the swarovsky crystals on the back? Are they flat?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Kisache said:


> How are the swarovsky crystals on the back? Are they flat?


Swarovski crytals are available with flat backs.


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

paulo said:


> Swarovski crytals are available with flat backs.


Good source for them?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

The Rhinestone Guy


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey I know where you can put them, put the diamonds on the shirt underneath the shirt that she already wearing cause thats all he is gonna be interested in seeing; however. i've used glitter with good effect before hahahaha. <cough> hahahahaha oh i need a break now my cheeks are hurting. Hey I know where Teddy Riley from blackstreet live you think we can get this broad to sell him some magazines? sorry guys its all in fun.

-Jason


----------



## Lokel (Jul 31, 2007)

Kisache said:


> Haha yeah thats what I was figuring. That would suck to have diamonds sticking you in the chest.
> 
> How are the swarovsky crystals on the back? Are they flat?


Since layered tshirts are in, why don't you do an overall tshirt design and then attach the diamonds onto another piece of material and then attach that to the tshirt. You can probably use a fairly heavier piece of material and then stich it securely to the t. That way the back of the diamond wont scratch if you can't find flat ones or have to use settings to secure them.

Just a thought.
Kel


----------



## SparkleGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

That's pretty exciting that you are going to make a shirt for Ludacris- wow!


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

SparkleGirl said:


> That's pretty exciting that you are going to make a shirt for Ludacris- wow!


Yeah it is pretty exciting. Living in Atlanta has it's advantages. The city itself might not be so great, but most of the entertainment industry as far as music is concerned has come out of Atlanta and the surrounding suburban areas. Usher lives right down the street from where I live. His country club is literally 3 miles from my house. 

You also have Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown, who I have seen many times around town. Dallas Austin lives in Vinings. He's a music producer. There are so many opportunities in this area that people don't realize. Granted that you do have to know people to get to the right people, it's not that hard to go out and be social and meet people. 

Every time I talk to someone, it's almost like an interview. I am a very business minded person and I'm always looking to make the company bigger and better. (who isn't right?) I approach meeting people in a subtle interview aspect. I throw in questions here and there to guage the person as far as intelligence, honesty, etc. I'm so used to it after working in retail for so long. It helps me to associate myself with the right people and to further my networking to people such as Ludacris. 

Although I have used this method for a long time, there are those times where my judgement has been wrong and you run into people who say they can do everything and in the end, they have nothing. It happens, it's life, and it all boils down to good judgement.


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

ImageIt said:


> So do you have a prototype design yet?
> 
> fred


Right now I'm finishing up the embroidery design for the polos. My artist is working away at the shirt design. Should have it in another few weeks. I'll post it up once I do have it. Meanwhile, here is a link to the enlarged version of my polo embroidery. The golf ball looking things are where swarovski crystals would go on a large screen print version. The polo embroidery is only going to have a stone in the center. (middle of flower design) Also keep in mind that this drawing depicts what the final will look like about 95%. This image is still a free hand drawing scanned and quickly edited in paint shop pro. The colors are definitely off because we couldn't quite match what we were looking for. The red is more of a rich burgundy. the gold will be much brighter, and the blue is more of a royal blue. Let me know what you all think. Thanks!


----------



## dbslogos (Feb 21, 2008)

Kisache said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone knows a way to set diamonds in a t-shirt? I have no clue where to start. I figure it would be a little different compared to setting rhinestones. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


 
You need to use the Tiffany settings or a rosette setting to put diamonds on the shirt. The best way to do this is to use a "grommet type" machine to attach the "diamond" to the shirt. We do it with crystals, not lucky enough to have diamonds around. The second was is to do a "cuplette" setting, like in a tennis bracelet. This one you would have to sew on the shirt with the open eyelet from the bottom. Lastly, the problem is that you are sewing onto t-shirt material so if anyone wanted to take one they could rip it off as easily as a button. Just trying to cover all the angles for you. I hope this helps. Crystals are our business. Good Luck!!


----------



## Kisache (Jan 28, 2008)

ImageIt said:


> I don't pretend to understand anything about style, but i agree with you that the choice of color will be very important.
> 
> When i see your design, i had what is probably a crazy idea. The vision i had is where foil would be used for an under base and translucent colors would be printed over top of the foil.
> 
> ...


That design that I posted is initially going to be embroidery for just the polos. Maybe later on down the line I would like to use it as a screen print, but I do have another design in the works for the Ludacris shirt. I'll post that as soon as I have it. So how does the foil thing work?


----------



## badhoha (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to chime in.

What if you use whatever the backing is that's used for embroidering? Seems that would secure them enough.

Just a thought.


----------

